# Front clip harness



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone use a front clip harness andnif so which one.
I use a easy walk I got from friends of fido now it does work but the clips that go round her body sit right under her armpits and the other day it was really sore now I like how she walks on it. But I don't wantnit rubbing


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the same harness and you can adjust the length of the straps, just make the belly strap longer and the top strap shorter, if there is not enough adjustment there then you might need to go up a size. The connecting rings should sit just above the shoulder joints so that the front strap sits at a right angle across the chest and from the side it should look like a capital T turned on its side.

Of course it depends on the size/shape of the dog, but I have found this to be the most adjustable and therefore best fitting, harness I have used.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I had the same problem so I got one of these and it's great, seems really comfy and the fleece is easily washable and doesn't rub.
Fleece balancing dog walking harnesses

The customer service was great to, they replied very quickly to my e-mails.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We use a halti harness, but I think with our next pup we'll use a fleecy one, as the black on the halti rubs off into her coat, and is effort to get it out


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Heheh, you should just get a black & white dog instead 

The foster pup who pulled, came up to me with tail wagging on seeing the Halti harness, just after 1 comfortable trip out in it. The main problem I see, is that the fitting system needs readjusting as it tends to loosen, but it wasn't a huge amount of trouble. I might try it out on my dog to see if it fits, as the top clip would help keep line clear of legs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if these will be of interest The first has a front rings. Dog Collar | Comfortable Dog Collar | Dog Lead | Dog Harness By Spiffy Dog, The award winning Air Collar UK

or
Welcome to the Dog-Games Shop

Or if you want really safe fitted harness, made to measure, with fleece lining if you require dogtraininginfo.co.uk - low fat natural dog training treats and food supplements, dog training equipment, harnesses, collars and leads. and click on the SASS products.
They have all brass heavy duty rings and brass buckles too and very reasonable.


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

I've had that problem too with the Easywalk. (incidently also on a Boxer)
I walk 2 Boxers, one is getting on a bit in years (don't tell him that he doesn't seem to realise!) and the other is a youngster. I have the fleece harnesses with front rings (available on my website) The Youngster is quite a fine built girl and she wears a 3L the boy fits in a 4. The harness really helps with the walking, especially on the youngster as she likes to berdoing a lot!
Jessy


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaspers bloke.thanks I've adjusted mine and it seems a bit better I'd really like stick with this harness so hopefully this will work.
don't know why I didn't think of that duhhhh


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have the halti non pull harness for the Mals for attaching when in the car. They are a lovely fit, easy to get on - just slips over the head and clips at the side, but definitely doesn't stop these guys pulling. Great for in the car though!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Heheh, you should just get a black & white dog instead


Haha, we're getting a tri dog next, but her front bib still has to be white, so halti is out or the question I think. The fleece one we had (now too small) didn't rub off.


----------

